# Closing down the shoutbox



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

Being a member of GBAtemp and one user of the shoutbox, I feel as if my voice should be heard. Closing the announcement thread down for further replies- that is the reason why I made this thread. There was no chance at all to discuss this matter in a dignified, respectful way. I believe this is a pressing issue for this forum.

I understand why it was shut down, but I personally feel as if it was an abuse of power to shut it down just like that completely with no warning.

There are other users who like to use it, and I can name a handful of great, personable, people who don't abuse the shoutbox. Closing it down is ruining it for all of us.

I've been told that it is a select few that were disregarding the rules. *why not just ban them from the box?*

Wouldn't that make sense? To have a couple people ruin it completely for the rest of us- we shouldn't have to pay the price for their mistakes.

My suggestion for this forum is to please bring back the shoutbox and ban the problematic users from it. If you need to make a new user group behind the scenes, please do. I used to run a couple forums, so I know how that works. It is certainly possible.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox.354677/



> Due to a growing culture of thinking the rules do not apply to them by the users of the shoutbox access to the shoutbox has been disabled for all members until further notice. *This decision is mine and not up for discussion.*


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 15, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Being a member of GBAtemp and one user of the shoutbox, I feel as if my voice should be heard. Closing the announcement thread down for further replies- that is the reason why I made this thread. There was no chance at all to discuss this matter in a dignified, respectful way. I believe this is a pressing issue for this forum.
> 
> I understand why it was shut down, but I personally feel as if it was an abuse of power to shut it down just like that completely with no warning.
> 
> ...


 

The thing is, there was a lot of rulebreaking going on in that box, and for me, anyway, it was only a matter of time until it did get shut down. Lately there has been a splurge of NSFW worthy material, warez links, and other miscellaneous things that just shouldn't have been here in the first place.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, this explains why I refreshed and the Shoutbox was no longer there. But really, banning the suspect users from it would be jolly. Being someone who has casually hopped in and had some decent conversations, and even just using it to joke around with other users, it definitely has its uses. Also, please don't say, "well, just use IRC." I've used IRC a lot in the past, and frankly, I think it's a pain in the ass. I can't get past how dated IRC feels, and I'd rather not have to mess around with it. I'm sure other users feel the same way, at least in relation to the fact that IRC, no matter how easy you make it to use, simply isn't as convenient as the Shoutbox for many.


----------



## Seratonin (Sep 15, 2013)

It's meh, I think the shout box was unnecessary. If it was an IRC then it could easily be monitored. If they keep the shout box then it's just going to create drama. A couple people ruining it can lead to many other people ruining it. In my opinion, history repeats itself.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2013)

Been a shoutbox resident since I ever got 100 posts.
Me first friend I met on temp is Skelletonike and we met via the Shoutbox.
It's indeed kinda un moderated which lead to a lot of rulebreaking.

Shame to see it down but in the end it's p1ngs decision yes.


----------



## Isaac (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll miss you guys...  TO THE IRC!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox.354677/


 
Did you read the first part of my initial post, Gahars? I believe that addressed what you just quoted. Instead of forcibly being told to shut up, since on a forum what we do is talk, I would like my voice to be heard, and I would like to question. I do believe I have the right to question.

I understand that P1ng took it upon himself to disable it, but I still feel like it was an abuse of power when there are other actions that could have been taken.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Am I missing something? Because I can see the shoutbox just fine o.o


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Did you read the first part of my initial post, Gahars? I believe that addressed what you just quoted. Instead of forcibly being told to shut up, since on a forum what we do is talk, I would like my voice to be heard, and I would like to question. I do believe I have the right to question.
> 
> I understand that P1ng took it upon himself to disable it, but I still feel like it was an abuse of power when there are other actions that could have been taken.


 


			
				p1ng said:
			
		

> Due to a growing culture of thinking the rules do not apply to them by the users of the shoutbox access to the shoutbox has been disabled for all members until further notice. *This decision is mine and not up for discussion.*


 


			
				p1ng said:
			
		

> *This decision is mine and not up for discussion.*


 


Spoiler


----------



## Isaac (Sep 15, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Am I missing something? Because I can see the shoutbox just fine o.o
> View attachment 4314


Wait... Wat?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> The thing is, there was a lot of rulebreaking going on in that box, and for me, anyway, it was only a matter of time until it did get shut down. Lately there has been a splurge of NSFW worthy material, warez links, and other miscellaneous things that just shouldn't have been here in the first place.


 
I was one of the people who posted questionable material. Of course I got warned for it through a pm saying that me and someone posts softcore porn, which I didn't, but then I posted the wrong picture one time and got a warning, and then I stopped. But warez links? When was that happening?

But to be honest, the shoutbox was turning into a shitbox. A lot of members weren't getting along. Some didn't know how or when to shut up. But imo, and that's all it is, AN OPINION, it got shut down for the wrong reason. Some people should be forced to take a break from it because they've acted like they owned the shoutbox. And some of the members (and staff) would go in there and disrespect the members.


> I understand why it was shut down, but I personally feel as if it was an abuse of power to shut it down just like that completely with no warning.


 
I agree with you on that one.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm still not seeing it... hmm..

Gahars


> Being a member of GBAtemp and one user of the shoutbox, I* feel as if my voice should be heard. Closing the announcement thread down for further replies- that is the reason why I made this thread.* There was no chance at all to discuss this matter in a dignified, respectful way. I believe this is a pressing issue for this forum.


 
Please read.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I was one of the people who posted questionable material. Of course I got warned for it through a pm saying that me and someone posts softcore porn, which I didn't, but then I posted the wrong picture one time and got a warning, and then I stopped. But warez links? When was that happening?
> 
> But to be honest, the shoutbox was turning into a shitbox. A lot of members weren't getting along. Some didn't know how or when to shut up. But imo, and that's all it is, AN OPINION, it got shut down for the wrong reason. Some people should be forced to take a break from it because they've acted like they owned the shoutbox. And some of the members (and staff) would go in there and disrespect the members.
> 
> ...


 

I think it was earlier, actually. Didn't somebody post links leading to a popular warez site or something like that? And it really did turn into a shitbox, and caused all sorts of unnecessary drama. It really was just a matter of time.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I think it was earlier, actually. Didn't somebody post links leading to a popular warez site or something like that? And it really did turn into a shitbox, and caused all sorts of unnecessary drama. It really was just a matter of time.


 
Do you mean earlier today?

Also, let's be honest, it's only a matter of time before this thread gets closed.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> I'm still not seeing it... hmm..
> 
> Gahars
> 
> Please read.


 
Okay.



			
				p1ng said:
			
		

> Due to a growing culture of thinking the rules do not apply to them by the users of the shoutbox access to the shoutbox has been disabled for all members until further notice. *This decision is mine and not up for discussion.*


 


			
				p1ng said:
			
		

> *This decision is mine and not up for discussion.*


 


			
				p1ng said:
			
		

> *not up for discussion.*


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Do you mean earlier today?
> 
> Also, let's be honest, it's only a matter of time before this thread gets closed.


 

Yep. Some things there really is no good way to discuss it, either. Since when did staff have to allow discussion for things? I actually see the rationale in there being certain issues that just can't be discussed. 

TL;DR here: Users were taking advantage of shoutbox nature and started acting like they owned it and broke rules.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm agreeing with you, Xarsah. You're a good woman. I don't wish to offend p1ngpong, and he is a major person to the forum, but I think that other supervisors, or even Costello should have been discussed to about this. But, if the warez and all that unlawful or unforumful stuff were happening, I suppose that certain members could have been warned. I used to be a daily shoutboxer but now I got busy with high school, and don't temp that much now like I used to, and some points I didn't get a long with other members. There was too much hate I suppose and drama happening causing p1ng to close it, but if he thinks it was a good decision, that's good. But I wonder what Costello has to say.
Again, I'm not attempting to be against p1ng, no intentions.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Okay.


 
Which is the problem.


----------



## Isaac (Sep 15, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I used to be a daily shoutboxer but now I got *busy with high school*,
> Again, I'm not attempting to be against p1ng, no intentions.


Currently in high school, was in shoutbox daily, now moved to IRC. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

Being a member of GBAtemp and one user of the shoutbox, I feel as if my voice should be heard. Closing the announcement thread down for further replies- that is the reason why I made this thread. There was no chance at all to discuss this matter in a dignified, respectful way. I believe this is a pressing issue for this forum.

I understand why it was shut down, but I personally feel as if it was an abuse of power to shut it down just like that completely with no warning.

There are other users who like to use it, and I can name a handful of great, personable, people who don't abuse the shoutbox. Closing it down is ruining it for all of us.

I've been told that it is a select few that were disregarding the rules. *why not just ban them from the box?*

Wouldn't that make sense? To have a couple people ruin it completely for the rest of us- we shouldn't have to pay the price for their mistakes.

My suggestion for this forum is to please bring back the shoutbox and ban the problematic users from it. If you need to make a new user group behind the scenes, please do. I used to run a couple forums, so I know how that works. It is certainly possible.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 15, 2013)

At least with this thread floating around people won't be confused by the shoutbox's disappearance.

Close it and someone else will come along and make a new thread.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm not arguing the matter as 1) If content breaking the rules was being posted then action had to be taken and 2) it was indeed P1ng's decision.
What does annoy me is that the announcement thread was closed. Not the smartest move.

As all decisions are up to the mods, I will propose a suggestion that can be taken or thrown aside: Ban the people that were breaking the rules (From the shoutbox). One thing that I hated growing up was how if one bad egg did something wrong, it ruined for the rest. That's not how the outcome should be.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2013)

Snailface said:


> At least with this thread floating around people won't be confused by the shoutbox's disappearance.
> 
> Close it and someone else will come along and make a new thread.


 
Problem is... the shoutbox isn't gone.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Problem is... the shoutbox isn't gone.


It is for me. And even if it's there and giving "you're banned" prompts, people will demand an explanation with a new thread.

Front page plox.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 15, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm agreeing with you, Xarsah. You're a good woman. I don't wish to offend p1ngpong, and he is a major person to the forum, but I think that other supervisors, or even Costello should have been discussed to about this. But, if the warez and all that unlawful or unforumful stuff were happening, I suppose that certain members could have been warned. I used to be a daily shoutboxer but now I got busy with high school, and don't temp that much now like I used to, and some points I didn't get a long with other members. There was too much hate I suppose and drama happening causing p1ng to close it, but if he thinks it was a good decision, that's good. But I wonder what Costello has to say.
> Again, I'm not attempting to be against p1ng, no intentions.


 



Busy in high school!? LOL high school wasn't busy!!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Problem is... the shoutbox isn't gone.


 
Then why isn't it visible? Why do some users see it and some don't? (not talking about those below 100 posts.)

This is very strange...

@gif

IRC feels separate and not integrated to me.It almost doesn't feel like a part of the temp to me - hence why I'm usually not on it. I'm not speaking for others, just myself on that.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 15, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm agreeing with you, Xarsah. You're a good woman. I don't wish to offend p1ngpong, and he is a major person to the forum, but I think that other supervisors, or even Costello should have been discussed to about this. But, if the warez and all that unlawful or unforumful stuff were happening, I suppose that certain members could have been warned. I used to be a daily shoutboxer but now I got busy with high school, and don't temp that much now like I used to, and some points I didn't get a long with other members. There was too much hate I suppose and drama happening causing p1ng to close it, but if he thinks it was a good decision, that's good. But I wonder what Costello has to say.
> *Again, I'm not attempting to be against p1ng, no intentions.*


Survival instinct kicking in much?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Busy in high school!? LOL high school wasn't busy!!


 
Ugh for me it is. Damn assignments from my ET teacher and my Math teacher. Hands are still hurting with all dat writing LOL


----------



## Isaac (Sep 15, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Ugh for me it is. Damn assignments from my ET teacher and my Math teacher. Hands are still hurting with all dat writing LOL


Shut up freshman.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 15, 2013)

p1ng said:
			
		

> *This decision is mine and not up for discussion.*





			
				p1ng said:
			
		

> *not up for discussion.*





			
				p1ng said:
			
		

> *discussion.*


"Lookie, I found p1ng's secret code! He really does want us to discuss it after all!"

honestly, i don't care that it's gone.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey, don't attack the boy for being holed up with schoolwork. When I was in middle school - I wouldn't be able to go to bed until 1am and I would have to wake up at 6 for school. Teachers can be dicks, and in college too. I speak from experience, I've got a bachelor of science on my wall. I got spoiled with less homework in high school because I didn't go to a normal one. Some people just get through it slower than others or have more shit to deal with and are still trying to stay on top of their game.

Stop picking on ComeTurism0 please. It only shows how immature you are by doing it.


----------



## Devin (Sep 15, 2013)

Do realize that p1ngpong didn't say it was getting taken away. It's being closed for the mean time for the staff to decide the proper course of action to take. So let them talk it out and we'll probably see the return of the shoutbox in a few days.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 15, 2013)

It's gone?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah, it kinda stings that it's gone. I used to just get on, watch the conversations and usually just comment on something.
It stings but I'll live.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 15, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Hey, don't attack the boy for being holed up with schoolwork. When I was in middle school - I wouldn't be able to go to bed until 1am and I would have to wake up at 6 for school. Teachers can be dicks, and in college too. I speak from experience, I've got a bachelor of science on my wall. I got spoiled with less homework in high school because I didn't go to a normal one. Some people just get through it slower than others or have more shit to deal with and are still trying to stay on top of their game.
> 
> Stop picking on ComeTurism0 please. It only shows how immature you are by doing it.


 

It was more of a joke, lol, to bring light and cheer to a dreary situation, haha. I know full well that some teachers can be rude, don't get me wrong. I'm pretty sure my high school days were pretty hellacious too, but now that I'm here at the university, it feels like four or five times that.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

Devin said:


> Do realize that p1ngpong didn't say it was getting taken away. It's being closed for the mean time for the staff to decide the proper course of action to take. So let them talk it out and we'll probably see the return of the shoutbox in a few days.


 
I guess there's a fine line, but thanks for the little glimmer of hope. The words "until further notice" are usually never good though, and that could very well be indefinitely.

At the moment, it's still not there, and this all happened so fast, so that's why there's some concern.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> It was more of a joke, lol, to bring light and cheer to a dreary situation, haha. I know full well that some teachers can be rude, don't get me wrong. I'm pretty sure my high school days were pretty hellacious too, but now that I'm here at the university, it feels like four or five times that.


 
Maybe you were joking, but not sure if others were...

edit: sorry for the back to back post... XD


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 15, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> I guess there's a fine line, but thanks for the little glimmer of hope. The words "until further notice" are usually never good though, and that could very well be indefinitely.
> 
> At the moment, it's still not there, and this all happened so fast, so that's why there's some concern.


 

It wasn't necessarily a fast happening, though. For those that were constantly on the shoutbox, they knew that it was a matter of time that it would get shut down. Rulebreaking was rampant, and most often authority often forgotten in the box. It kinda became like a second EoF except front paged.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

I do see what you're saying - what I meant is one moment it's there, the next it's not. That was the part that was fast D:

The "second EoF" part - that's kinda what I liked about it. (of course not talking of all the porn and warez posted in it.)

still, it sucks that it had to come to this. If we lose our EoF in the coming future (as if this is a sign of things to come) i'll be really sad because that happened at another forum I used to frequent - and that upset a large portion of the userbase too. The whole forum went downhill when that happened.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 15, 2013)

I never used the shout box and never understood its purpose , hell I didn't even notice that its gone lol. I actually found it kind of annoying , and it's probably a waste of bandwidth.
A better idea would be ,  for those that use it they can add it to the home page on their own pc .


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 15, 2013)

Being a member of GBAtemp and one user of the shoutbox, I feel as if my voice should be heard. Closing the announcement thread down for further replies- that is the reason why I made this thread. There was no chance at all to discuss this matter in a dignified, respectful way. I believe this is a pressing issue for this forum.

I understand why it was shut down, but I personally feel as if it was an abuse of power to shut it down just like that completely with no warning.

There are other users who like to use it, and I can name a handful of great, personable, people who don't abuse the shoutbox. Closing it down is ruining it for all of us.

I've been told that it is a select few that were disregarding the rules. *why not just ban them from the box?*

Wouldn't that make sense? To have a couple people ruin it completely for the rest of us- we shouldn't have to pay the price for their mistakes.

My suggestion for this forum is to please bring back the shoutbox and ban the problematic users from it. If you need to make a new user group behind the scenes, please do. I used to run a couple forums, so I know how that works. It is certainly possible.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 15, 2013)

I just got an error saying , That I don't have permission to view the shout box. Funny thing is , all I did was update my status in the little box on the home page when that happened  ( shout was gone before the update , then reappeared although empty ) lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2013)

Devin said:


> Do realize that p1ngpong didn't say it was getting taken away. It's being closed for the mean time for the staff to decide the proper course of action to take. So let them talk it out and we'll probably see the return of the shoutbox in a few days.


 

Source? I sure as  hell don't see it.


----------



## Devin (Sep 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Source? I sure as hell don't see it.


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox.354677/

It's either that or an elaborate rouse to get people to join the IRC. In which I reply; *Never.*


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2013)

Devin said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox.354677/
> 
> It's either that or an elaborate rouse to get people to join the IRC. In which I reply; *Never.*


 

IRC? Maybe when hell freezes over.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 15, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> I do see what you're saying - what I meant is one moment it's there, the next it's not. That was the part that was fast D:
> 
> The "second EoF" part - that's kinda what I liked about it. (of course not talking of all the porn and warez posted in it.)
> 
> still, it sucks that it had to come to this. If we lose our EoF in the coming future (as if this is a sign of things to come) i'll be really sad because that happened at another forum I used to frequent - and that upset a large portion of the userbase too. The whole forum went downhill when that happened.


 

I didn't expect but also was not surprised the removal of shoutbox because of the users who break the rules. Not sure why it's not moderated enough. 
Also from what I know the ones who broke the rules, already know the rules so it should've been expected that they follow it. 

Also, just my guess but shoutbox users might not have been vigilant enough to take care of the shoutbox and report rulebreakers.

Removal of EoF wouldn't destroy the temp.


----------



## Master X (Sep 15, 2013)

...

We had a shoutbox?


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Master X said:


> ...
> 
> We had a shoutbox?


100 post requirement, but yes, *yes we did*


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Does the homepage get stuck loading for anyone else?
(It loads but the browser continues to try and load it...)

Edit: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 15, 2013)

Take a step back a second and look at things from my perspective.

You have a group of long time members, not n00bs, not people who joined yesterday but people who have been members for years constantly rule breaking.

And by rule breaking I am talking about posting NSFW pictures such as women covered in ejaculate and other questionable material. Constantly referring to warez sites etc in a childlike transparent way (like we wouldn't notice or its allowed). Posting actual links to warez and not only acting oblivious to the fact that they have broken core rules which they signed up to, but having other people argue over my decision to take action against them for posting warez.

While in the process of doing these things repeatedly calling me a cunt in the shoutbox up to the point where I threatened people with an outright ban if they ever utter that word again on the forum. Yes.

The shoutbox is not a little clubhouse where the rules don't apply and you can do what you want, we shouldn't be seeing this type of behaviour in it, its frankly ridiculous. Obviously there is a problem with the culture in there and despite multiple warnings rule breaking still persists.

And guess what if you don't respect the staff enough to follow our rules eventually you will be stopped from breaking them one way or the other, even if it means shutting down the shoutbox completely.

End of discussion.


----------

